# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  el cambio climatico se provoca artificialmente

## nirvana

informaros!!!

fumigan las nubes para hacer sequia

Después de años mirando al cielo y viendo como centenares de aviones cruzaban nuestros cielos sobre las nubes cúmulos por fin descubrimos uno de los motivos por los que fumigan.

*nota: Creemos que hay todo un mercado tras las fumigaciones, como dispersión puntual de enfermedades de temporada diseñadas en laboratorios, creación de efecto invernadero artificial, destrucción vegetal, etc.. , pero nos centraremos en el fin más evidente:

La erradicación de nubes de lluvia.

Y esta teoría es sin duda la más comprometida por la gran cantidad de ataques personales sufridos hacia los que la emiten. Una teoría llena de lógica y que cualquiera puede comprobar con sus propios ojos día tras día con solo mirar al cielo o al satélite.
La intención de asociarnos con teorías frikis como la eugenesia, los extraterrestres y demás temas que crean miedo, pasotismo y que ridiculizan nuestra teoría fracasa por momentos y la razón se impone ante tal barbarie.


Por qué destruir nubes de lluvia?

Al evitar las lluvias se desprovee del 2º bien más necesario y preciado del planeta, el agua. Con ello se controla a la población, quitándole su autonomía y sometiéndola a la acción comercial tirana para la desintoxicación del poco agua que hay o la desalación de la del mar.
Con la falta de aguas las semillas naturales perecen y semillas transgénicas con derechos y patentes diseñadas exclusivamente para resisitir sequía sobreviven.

Erradicando las lluvias se consigue a su vez contaminar cada vez más la atmósfera ya que esta no es limpiada por la acción de la caída del agua, por lo que industrias como la farmaceútica se siguen lucrando con la venta de fármacos para enfermedades respiratorias o enfermedades degenerativas y terminales producidas por químicos en el aire que respiramos.

Sin lluvia no hay manto verde, vegetación abundante ni proliferación de bosques, por lo tanto menos CO2 es consumido. A su vez las fumigaciones que erradican agua hacen los bosques secos y con riesgo de incendios, que son provocados por los mismos que soportan este plan cada verano, con distintos focos en todo el planeta.


Qué es lo que fumigan?

Al parecer es una sustancia Gel o derivado, "inocuo para la salud" (Leer toxinas en diatomita), que es capaz de absorber el agua y transformarla en un gel con apariencia similar al hielo. También está la posibilidad de que lo que fumiguen sean sustancias minerales tipo diatomita, como ya ha usado (y reconocido) China para destruir cúmulos de lluvia.

Esto no es ninguna locura, China ya ha reconocido que usa la diatomita para eliminar el vapor de agua de las nubes e impedir que precipiten, lo mismo que está ocurriendo en España cada día para crear la sequía y efecto invernadero artificial

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2672...lluvia/juegos/

China perfecciona la técnica para evitar la lluvia durante los JJ OO de 2008
* Probaron la diatomita, un mineral que elimina el vapor de la nubes.
* Según los grupos ecologistas, esta técnica no es contaminante.




Ver: Intoxicación por toxinas en diatomita fumigada:
http://chemtrails.foroactivo.com/deb...mita-t1626.htm


A su vez, mi teoría sobre el control iónico de la atmósfera es también fomentada, ya que el silicio hace la función de catión y necesita robar electrones para quedarse estable.

Ver más sobre esta teoría aquí:
http://chemtrails.foroactivo.com/clo...ones-t1584.htm


Lo que fumigan desde aviones (ver nuestra teoría de qué aviones fumigan) sobre las nubes cúmulo naturales y de lluvia iría paulatinamente expandiéndose y absorbiendo el agua de los cúmulos haciéndolos desaparecer finalmente quedando en su lugar pseudonubes que los "meteorólogos" llaman cirros o nubes altas. Estas jamás precipitan y son artificiales siempre.







En este web de Peter Cordani , el creador y patentador de este Gel indica como se puede frenar un huracan haciendo desvanecer las nubes de este mediante la fumigación de su producto desde aviones y sobre las nubes.





http://www.geltechsolutions.com/research.php
http://www.geltechsolutions.com/news2.php


Peter Cordani patentó en 2001 un sistema para reprimir las lluvias que fue comprado por la NASA.

United States Patent 6315213
Cordani November 13, 2001
Method of modifying weather 

Patent title:
Water retention mixture and method for spray application
http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20090013599




Por supuesto no solo están usando las fumigaciones de este gel para la erradicación de nubes de lluvia, sino que a través de todo tipo de antenas y radares escondidos tras telefonía, tv, radio, meteorología, militar, etc... se están bombardeando con microondas para detenerlas, destruirlas o desviarlas.

Ver hilos sobre ello:
http://chemtrails.foroactivo.com/clo...ores-t1232.htm
http://chemtrails.foroactivo.com/clo...stroy-t928.htm

----------


## jasg555

Esto ya ha salido, no sé si en éste foro o en otros.

El tipo es un pirao, si le sigues un poco la pista te das cuenta enseguida.

Ha inventado un sistema para neutralizar las entenas que provocan la espantada de las lluvias.

Este año le han descolocao. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nirvana

pues a mi no me parece ninguna tonteria, por que es un pirado? a mi me parece muy cuerdo. cuando en la tele admitan que el desierto de tabernas esta verdisimo creere lo que dices. las antenas lo que hacen es que no llueva.

http://chemtrails.foroactivo.com/clo...ones-t1584.htm

alli te explica un poco lo que hacen las antenas. mejor buscar mucho por internet, viene mucha informacion sobre el temilla. bueno d etodas formas cada vez mas gente sabe eso asi que... la gente no es tonta POR SUERTE ufff xd.

----------


## jasg555

No me había dado cuenta de que eres el mismo autor del foro ese de las antenas.

Mi opinión es que es ciencia ficción, y además que estás haciendo spam en todos los hilos que puedes. El administrador ya te ha borrado unos cuantos, ya sabes que el spam en los foros no gusta nada.

----------


## nirvana

lo que no gusta es la verdad por lo que veo, y no soy el autor. ciencia ficcion? pues todavia no he visto una pelicula de desertizar artificialmete, que raro ehh, claro ni se atreven a decir la palabra esa, para que no la busquen en internet, que listos. las peliculas de ciencia ficcion las hacen para que la gente se crea que es mentira, ciencia ficcion etc, cuando ponen cosas que pasan en realidad.

hombre la realidad supera a la ficcion con creces. desertizan para que paguemos mas agua, para meter los transgenicos con eso de que aguantan sequias... que casualidad, en el satelite se ve claramente un frente lluvioso se mete en españa y no cae gota!! ¿es un frente seco? seran las nubes altas (termino inventado por cierto) si se miran videos de meterologia de los años 80 no dicen nubes altas ¿por que ahora si? ¿antes no existian? resuelvanme la duda

----------


## jasg555

> lo que no gusta es la verdad por lo que veo, y no soy el autor. ciencia ficcion? pues todavia no he visto una pelicula de desertizar artificialmete, que raro ehh, claro ni se atreven a decir la palabra esa, para que no la busquen en internet, que listos. las peliculas de ciencia ficcion las hacen para que la gente se crea que es mentira, ciencia ficcion etc, cuando ponen cosas que pasan en realidad.
> 
> hombre la realidad supera a la ficcion con creces. desertizan para que paguemos mas agua, para meter los transgenicos con eso de que aguantan sequias... *que casualidad, en el satelite se ve claramente un frente lluvioso se mete en españa y no cae gota*!! ¿es un frente seco? seran las nubes altas (termino inventado por cierto) si se miran videos de meterologia de los años 80 no dicen nubes altas ¿por que ahora si? ¿antes no existian? resuelvanme la duda


Tú, de la corriente del Golfo y del anticiclón de las Azores no has oído hablar nunca, ¿no?

Venga Jesús Torres Toledo, deja de hacer spam, que te han borrado ya al menos 5 mensajes en 10 minutos.

----------


## sergi1907

> lo que no gusta es la verdad por lo que veo, y no soy el autor. ciencia ficcion? pues todavia no he visto una pelicula de desertizar artificialmete, que raro ehh, claro ni se atreven a decir la palabra esa, para que no la busquen en internet, que listos. las peliculas de ciencia ficcion las hacen para que la gente se crea que es mentira, ciencia ficcion etc, cuando ponen cosas que pasan en realidad.
> 
> hombre la realidad supera a la ficcion con creces. desertizan para que paguemos mas agua, para meter los transgenicos con eso de que aguantan sequias... que casualidad, en el satelite se ve claramente un frente lluvioso se mete en españa y no cae gota!! ¿es un frente seco? seran las nubes altas (termino inventado por cierto) si se miran videos de meterologia de los años 80 no dicen nubes altas ¿por que ahora si? ¿antes no existian? resuelvanme la duda


Perdona nirvana, sigo la meteorología desde los años 80 y ya existían las nubes altas y los frentes poco activos que apenas dejan lluvias.
Un poco de seriedad si quieres tener credibilidad

----------


## nirvana

el anticiclon de las azores es artificial¿por que ahora no esta? no se si conocereis el efecto coriolis pero que un frente suba para arriba a groenlandia medio aplastado en angulos rectos en vez de ir a españa... no es normal, por mucha explicaicon cientifica oficial , si esta todo manipuladisimo, vamos que adoctrinan pero bien.

----------


## nirvana

> Perdona nirvana, sigo la meteorología desde los años 80 y ya existían las nubes altas y los frentes poco activos que apenas dejan lluvias.
> Un poco de seriedad si quieres tener credibilidad


los frentes no debajan lluvias en esa epoca por que en los años 80 tambien fumigaban los frentes con producto desecante, llamese silice.  pues he visto videos de los años 80 y no dicen nubes altas, explicamelo, por que no lo entiendo.

----------


## jasg555

> el anticiclon de las azores es artificial¿por que ahora no esta? no se si conocereis el efecto coriolis pero que un frente suba para arriba a groenlandia medio aplastado en angulos rectos en vez de ir a españa... no es normal, por mucha explicaicon cientifica oficial , si esta todo manipuladisimo, vamos que adoctrinan pero bien.


 Pues claro que conozco el efecto coriolis en uno y otro hemisferio.
 Lo he utilizado en otras aficiones.
El anticiclón de las Azores se ha minimizado debido a una ralentización temporal y periódica de la corriente del Golfo.

 Ni más ni menos.

De verdad, lo que hay que leer...

----------

